

How to design and order your own custom Arduino shield in 10 minutes - benschrauwen
http://blog.circuits.io/post/34159982502/in-this-video-karel-demonstrates-how-to-build-a

======
twaegemn
Nice tutorial, well done Karel!! The new component tool with the octopart
integration is easy to use and I love the fact that you can download the
datascheet of every component directly. Thats another item on the feature wish
list that can be marked as done :D

~~~
kbruneel
Thanks for the Gyro module!

Indeed one item down and thousands to go ;) Next up is DRC!

------
mengus
That's what I wited for. An application that is easy to handle and good!

